# September 17-19 Arkansas, Missourri or Kansas?



## best2002 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone has timeshare available to rent for September 17-19 around Arkansas, Missourri, or even Kansas? Please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## voyager1 (Aug 28, 2014)

You have a pm.


----------

